# Calgary Tug Get Together



## LynnW (May 9, 2008)

eal and I have been discussing having another Tug get together as it's been a year. We were thinking that maybe a Friday night dinner would work better than during the week. Is anyone available June 6th, 13th or 20th? If anyone has any other suggestions please let us know.

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (May 9, 2008)

I missed last year and would love to join you this year.  I can make any Friday night but the 20th.

THANKS and hope to see/meet you all!


----------



## eal (May 9, 2008)

OK  let's aim for the 6th or 13th.  Could people check their busy social calendars and let Lynn know by, say, May 20th?


----------



## LynnW (May 10, 2008)

Whatever works is fine with me. I can't find my list from last year but I do know that Tacoma and Rancher were there. 

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (May 10, 2008)

Both dates are good for me!


----------



## Rancher (May 10, 2008)

*Calgary Get Together*

Lynn great of you to look after this. Jackie and I can make it on the 6th or 13 but we will be away for the 20. Hope to see everyone again.


----------



## shagnut (May 10, 2008)

I wish I could come!!  You gals are the greatest!!  I still couldn't believe you two had not met until my visit.  Glad you all are staying in touch.  Say Hi to the guys for me.  Hugs, shaggy


----------



## LynnW (May 11, 2008)

Wish you could be here too Shaggy!  Do you want to do the golf club again or is there someplace else you'd like to try? I was kind of waiting to here from Tacoma before deciding on a date. I know there is a few other Calgary Tuggers so I hope they see the post.  JimH, calgarygary, CatLovers?

Lynn


----------



## Tacoma (May 11, 2008)

Sorry I've been busy.  I can likely come the 6th or 13th not as likely on the 20th.  The lake is open and am probably heading up that weekend. I will try to make any though.

Joan


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 11, 2008)

I will be there in August


----------



## LynnW (May 12, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I will be there in August



Maybe we can have another one just for you when you're here!   

Shall we try for June 6th then?

Lynn


----------



## CatLovers (May 12, 2008)

LynnW said:


> CatLovers?



Sorry just being a slowpoke ... actually keep meaning to check with DH, but I never remember when he is home.  According to our calendar, we are available on June 6, maybe on June 13, but definitely not on June 20.  I'll make a note to check with him today.


----------



## eal (May 12, 2008)

If we meet on June 13th then djyamyam from Edmonton might be able to join us.  Can we settle on that day or does it not work for some?


----------



## CatLovers (May 12, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> Sorry just being a slowpoke ... actually keep meaning to check with DH, but I never remember when he is home.  According to our calendar, we are available on June 6, maybe on June 13, but definitely not on June 20.  I'll make a note to check with him today.



I have just confirmed that we can come on June 6.  Unfortunately June 13 doesn't look very good, and June 20 is a definite no-go.


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2008)

Well it looks like June 20th is out for sure. If you still want to do the golf club I will have to confirm with them. June 6th would be best for us but we could do the 13th. We still have time to decide.

Lynn


----------



## eal (May 13, 2008)

djyamyam won't be able to join us on the 13th so I am fine with the 6th as well.


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2008)

I will check with the golf club today. I'm just heading there now or if anyone has any other suggestions let me know. 

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (May 14, 2008)

I'm assuming since I haven't had any other suggestions you all want the golf club? June 6th is no problem so if everyone can PM me and let me know how many are coming I can make a reservation. What time does everyone prefer? I was thinking around 6pm if this would work.

Lynn


----------



## spirits (May 14, 2008)

*This sounds like fun*

Hi Everyone.  It's Mary from Edmonton and this sounds like a great time.  I know so many of you through this site and would love to meet up with some of you.  Am trying to convince my DH to come along (are non timeshare people, those who don't do research but love to tag along on holiday) invited also?  Will try to book BRMR for Fri and Sat night and make a weekend of it now that June 6 is the day.  Take care.  Mary


----------



## LynnW (May 14, 2008)

Mary we would love to have you and of course your DH is welcome. Mine is the type who just tags along as well. Whenever someone asks where we're going next he says ask Lynn!


----------



## eal (May 14, 2008)

My DH EXCELS at packing suitcases, but that is about it as far as timeshare-planning goes.  But he enjoys the get-togethers just the same.


----------



## JimH (May 14, 2008)

DW and I are in for the 6th with the caveat that if DD is early with the birth of our first grandchild we may be on our way to Ottawa instead. Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## LynnW (May 16, 2008)

It looks like 12 to 14 confirmed for June 6th which is great! I will make the reservation for 6PM so anytime between 6 and 6:15 will be fine. We will be at the far south end of the clubhouse the same as last year. Any other questions just let me know.

Lynn


----------



## CatLovers (May 16, 2008)

Lynn, for the benefit of those who did not come last year, what clubhouse?  My mapquesting skills are good ... but only if I know the address  

Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## LynnW (May 16, 2008)

Sorry about that! It is the Canyon Meadows Golf & Country Club and the address is 12501 14th Street S.W. 

Lynn


----------



## Tacoma (May 16, 2008)

Count me in Lynn.  My husband is not a joiner so I'm single again.  Thanks for  organizing everything.  Can you arrange for the weather to be as good as last year?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2008)

someone send me an email when this date gets finalized so perhaps we can get one of the TUG banners mailed up to you for it?  (or is june 6th the final date?)


----------



## LynnW (May 26, 2008)

It looks like we have 15 confirmed! I have made the reservation for 6:00 to 6:15PM. It looked for a while like we were going to get the Tug Banner but the cost to ship it here in 5 days was way to much. I guess we'll have to try for another time. Looking forward to seeing everyone and please let me know if you can't make it. Also if there is anyone out there who missed this thread and would still like to come just let me know.

Lynn


----------



## eal (Jun 25, 2008)

Another successful TUG get-together in Calgary!  It was great to meet everyone, and put "real" names and faces to TUG monikers.  

Thanks to Lynn for arranging such a lovely location - let's do it again next year.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 26, 2008)

Pictures are coming soon I hope! We've been so busy and are going away for the weekend. I will try and get them posted as soon as possible.

Lynn


----------

